

Vision - Reality = Creative Tension - DarkShikari
http://www.netmatrixsolutions.com/html/pdf/PRPTechnique.pdf

======
DarkShikari
This reminded me of the utterly absurd "Pepsi Gravitational Field" marketing
document being passed around a while back... _except that it isn't a joke_.

Remember when reading this that somebody did in fact get paid to write it.

